# what exactly is a loft?



## gracious (Aug 22, 2005)

thing is im doing a spot of househunting at the mo, and im thinking that i want to live in a loft.... this is only cos it sounds like it ought to be all cool and shore-ditchy in a new york kind of way.... thing is im not exactly sure what one is? what defines loft living? can anyone help?


----------



## Agent Hosen (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't know about the lofts in NY, but I'm assuming they're the same as the ones in San Francisco:  Converted warehouses that usually have the bedroom up some stairs on one floor (as in a loft), and the rest of house below.  Sometimes the bedrooms only have half-walls.  Actually, I forgot, my friend lived in a loft in New York. It was kind of make-shift (thin walls/doors built to make separate rooms) but it was cool in that shorditch/New York way.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 22, 2005)

It's like where the Charmed sisters keep the Book of Shadows.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 22, 2005)

Ask David Mancuso   especially if you like your disco...
www.theloftnyc.com


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2005)

It's basically a big space without many walls. Sold as giving you the choice of where to put them. In reality a way for developers to save cash. I did some work for a company that develops them once and they had an extremely profitable business model.


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 22, 2005)

In New York, lofts are commercial buildings that people live in. 

There's a big distinction between residential and commercial leases. Commercial leases typically specify no living. In New York, though, there's a Loft Law that makes living in commercial buildings legal.

There's also estate agents 'lofts' that seem to be skinny prefab appartments with tall ceilings and big windows.

Living in a big loft can be great.


----------



## gracious (Aug 22, 2005)

aaah, thanks all.... so it could be like an old factory, or an old industrial building, and its not going to be your friends stylee apartment building.... 

makes me laugh all the ads i see seem to mention how much sunlight there is - like sunshine is a valuable commodity in nyc!!


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 22, 2005)

> like sunshine is a valuable commodity in nyc!!



It is. 

Unlike London, winter days are generally sunny, and if you're stuck inside a windowless appartment it can get pretty gloomy.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 22, 2005)

It's when there's nothing upstairs....


----------



## gracious (Aug 22, 2005)

oh right, yeah, i spose they have a lot of high buildings blocking out sunlight.... (the penny drops) 

so i wanna be on a top floor then i spose.... 

the office is right by union square, so im looking in the downtown areas, like alphabet city, tribeca.... what do people think about hells kitchen?


----------



## gracious (Aug 22, 2005)

> Ask David Mancuso  especially if you like your disco...



is that still going??? wow, i thought the loft was like an early 80s - we invented house - type thing.... 

wonder how u get on the guestlist!


----------



## Pieface (Aug 22, 2005)

Behave in a lofty manner...


----------



## Bonfirelight (Aug 22, 2005)

i'd live in a loft but i dont think i'd be able to avoid stepping between the beams and falling through the ceiling.
i think the water tank would keep me awake at night too


----------



## D (Aug 22, 2005)

You want to make sure that you're not going to get booted out if it's a commercially zoned space.

Do your research carefully. Would you be living on your own or with people?

As for Hell's Kitchen, it's a great area.  Well located, lots of good food, lots of bars...

Just be careful of your landlord.  It's also a particularly contentious area on the gentrification/rent spiking/asshole landlord front.

Here's a scary article from The Village Voice.  Obviously, make sure you don't live move into a place at 517 - 525 W 45th St.

http://www.villagevoice.com/news/0529,robbins1,66003,5.html


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Aug 23, 2005)

As we post, rent prices are rapidly going up all over Hell's Kitchen, the Lower East Side, Tribeca, west Chelsea, the Meat Packing district (14th Street beyond 10th Avenue), Chinatown ... in short, there's no there. Not in Manhattan.

Try Williamsburg, Brooklyn for loft living.


----------



## gracious (Aug 25, 2005)

well yeah, it turns out the office is right next to union square - and williamsburg aint too far from there on the tube.... 

so... er.... complete this sentence: williamsburg is to new york, what _______ is to london. 

thing is im currently living in peckham rye and love the atmosphere from art students (from goldsmiths and camberwell) in the area aswell as the slight edge of danger and the feel of living in a proper community, and well, a multicultural community too....


----------



## D (Aug 25, 2005)

Williamsburg is *in* New York.

New York has 5 boroughs; but, yes, people will say "the city" when they mean Manhattan.

I'd say that Williamsburg is to midtown/downtown Manhattan as Shoreditch is to central London.

At least in terms of distance and trendiness factors.

Don't expect to find cheap housing in Williamsburg either; but cheap doesn't seem to be your main priority.  Well, whatever, there's probably no such thing as cheap housing anywhere in NYC.

***

She'll get someone to scoop this up right away, but check out:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/abo/93209482.html

***

Just looking at CL listings has made me want to weep.  Houseshare in Queens, here I come.


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 25, 2005)

The L train from williamsburg to union square is really quick - and lately - really crowded.


----------



## gracious (Aug 25, 2005)

nah, money isnt the biggest criteria at all, the job is a substantial promotion and i already earn enough that i cant spend it all no matter how much i go out, buy records, shop for clothes in selfridges!! 

having said that, i don't live in chelsea in london... i live in a big shared house in peckham and thats the way i like it. i want to move somewhere with friendly and arty/music-y/friendly housemates that i can befriend and hence get a life! ideally, i also want to be in an area where i can take a mix cd to the local bars and get a regular DJing set.


----------

